# XBox One über Handy Mobilen Hotspott? Datenverbrauch?



## xhitcher1 (6. November 2014)

*XBox One über Handy Mobilen Hotspott? Datenverbrauch?*

Hallo ich habe bei Blau.de einen Vertrag mit 500 MB Frei Netz jeden Monat die ich für 3 Euro wenn es Aufgebraucht ist auf weitere 150 Erhöhen kann  

Ich bin eh nur Gelegenheits Zocker und Zocke wenn dann Fifa 15 oder PES online  

Nun da unser 1000er Netz sobald irgendjemand auch nur drin Surft totale Bugs in Fifa Verursacht und es nur zu Bestimmten Tageszeiten Möglich ist einigermaßen Störungsfrei zu zocken, und die One sowiso sogar über LAN angeschlossen nur die Hälfte der Leitung die sie zur Verfügung hat Nutzt so kommt es mir vor weil Sie viel Langsamer zieht als der PC. Ja jedenfalls wollte ich deshalb Fragen ob es Möglich ist mein Handy als Mobilen Hotspot für die Paar Online spiele zu nutzen?

Sagen wir so Pro Woche 3 Online Partien gegen einen Freund  

Und Wie das Datenvolumen da aufgebraucht wird? Hab gehört Online Zocken braucht weniger Daten.

Hab am Handy jedenfalls ein Besseren Up und Down als am PC über Lan.

Am PC hab ich ein Down von 0,99 wenns gut kommt und ein up von 0,13 sowie einen Ping von 30-40 wenn gar nichts geschieht im Netz aber sobald jemand surft oder was downloadet ist der Ping gut bei 160 oder 190 .

Das Handy hat einen Ping von 76 Gemessen mit einer App im Appstore  Und einen Down von 2,4 und up von 1,9


----------



## crae (6. November 2014)

*AW: XBox One über Handy Mobilen Hotspott? Datenverbrauch?*

Was du meinst nennt sich Tethering und sollte prinzipiell möglich sein: Tethering Your Smart Phone To Your PS4, Xbox One, Xbox 360 & PS3 - YouTube ...ich hab das Tutorial selbst nicht probiert, aber es scheint Apps dafür zu geben.
Der Verbrauch ist bei Spielen eher gering, sonst könntest du mit einer 1000er Leitung ja gar nicht zocken. Aber wie viel dabei rumkommt lässt sich schwer sagen, das wirst du testen müssen. Komm wahrscheinlich auch aufs Spiel an. Trotzdem denke ich das 500mb nicht sehr lange reichen. 

Ne Alternative von der ich im EA-Forum gelesen habe. Es gibt auch von einigen Anbietern (Lidl-Talk glaub ich heißt der Murx) Tagespässe, da zahlt man dann pro Tag 3 Euro und hat 3g den ganzen Tag....da würde ich mich an deiner Stelle noch informieren.

mfg, crae


----------



## xhitcher1 (7. November 2014)

crae schrieb:


> Was du meinst nennt sich Tethering und sollte prinzipiell möglich sein: Tethering Your Smart Phone To Your PS4, Xbox One, Xbox 360 & PS3 - YouTube ...ich hab das Tutorial selbst nicht probiert, aber es scheint Apps dafür zu geben.
> Der Verbrauch ist bei Spielen eher gering, sonst könntest du mit einer 1000er Leitung ja gar nicht zocken. Aber wie viel dabei rumkommt lässt sich schwer sagen, das wirst du testen müssen. Komm wahrscheinlich auch aufs Spiel an. Trotzdem denke ich das 500mb nicht sehr lange reichen.
> 
> Ne Alternative von der ich im EA-Forum gelesen habe. Es gibt auch von einigen Anbietern (Lidl-Talk glaub ich heißt der Murx) Tagespässe, da zahlt man dann pro Tag 3 Euro und hat 3g den ganzen Tag....da würde ich mich an deiner Stelle noch informieren.
> ...



Ist dann halt nur die Frage wie da der Ping ist  Also bei meim Handy Blau.de laut oakla APP 76 MS! Wenn er bei Lidl noch schlechter ist kann ich dies vergessen  Lidl Talk ist mir neu  aber Aldi talk gibt es  aber kann sein das lidl sowas jez auch anbietet kann ich mir schon vorstellen ist ja mehr oder weniger Konkurrent


----------



## crae (7. November 2014)

*AW: XBox One über Handy Mobilen Hotspott? Datenverbrauch?*

Also zunächst mal...schlimmer wird es nicht, denn du bist bei beiden im e-plus-Netz (Fazit: Strahlender Sieger - Der härteste Handy-Netztest Deutschlands: Telekom, Vodafone, O2 und E-Plus im Test - CHIP) und falls doch hättest du wahnsinns 3 Euro verloren^^ ...Aber nein, jetzt probier erstmal das aus und schau wieviel das saugt.

mfg, crae


----------

